# genrac 7kw clearences



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

DPshocknya said:


> i want to know why every other air cooled generac generator only requires 18" of clearence from a combustible material. But the 7kw model i need to install this week tells me 5' in the manual. any advice?


 
I've been dealing with this for the past few years because NFPA 37 has mandated 5 ' from combustibles for about 10 years now. The thing is, unless your permit specifically list NFPA 37 on it, that's not a document the inspector can fail you for. But the past year or so, Generac specifically mentions NFPA 37 in their installation instruction, making it something the inspector CAN fail you for.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They make us do five feet regardless of what the manual says here.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> They make us do five feet regardless of what the manual says here.


What do you do if you don't have it? I looked at one in a neighborhood that her property was 3' from the house.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> What do you do if you don't have it? I looked at one in a neighborhood that her property was 3' from the house.


Then you don't install that generator at that house. Or you put it on the roof. Or a basement. I can only imaging venting a generator in the basement lol


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They aren't going to let you do it. At least one town around here has it in the rules that it has to be behind the house. I'm sure you do too, but when someone says how much to install, I say I am coming over first. Too many variables. Too many misconceptions.


----------

